
Anonymous hacker exposed after dropping USB while throwing Molotov cocktail - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/anonymous-hacker-exposed-after-dropping-usb-drive-while-throwing-molotov-cocktail/
======
bayareanative
Violence, more often than not, carries water for hardliners to repress the
people and squander legitimate political capital. It's only the last straw
when power is monopolized and stubbornly refuses to acknowledge or address
legitimate grievances. JFK quote here.

